# New Lang has arrived



## txbbqman (May 10, 2010)

Well my new Lang 84 made it to my house Saturday night around 9pm, I was a little on the tired side so I waited until after Mothers Day Lunch to season her up. I can see it's gonna take some getting used to, but I love this thing already, can't wait to get some meat and start smokin on her


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 10, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE! Congrats!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

NICE RIG... Congratulations...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think I have seen Semi Trucks Shorter than that...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2010)

In one word, WOW! 
beard


----------



## smokin' dick (May 10, 2010)

Congrats to you! That is a beautiful smoker! I know it is pretty big, but it looks so small in the pictures.


----------



## polishmeat (May 10, 2010)

You should've posted a picture of your self, so we could all see the HUGE smile on your face


----------



## pineywoods (May 10, 2010)

Congrats thats a great smoker


----------



## dick foster (May 10, 2010)

That's a lotta pit right there.


----------



## bottomline (May 10, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## chefrob (May 11, 2010)

i don't think our screens are big enough............

congrats!


----------



## pandemonium (May 11, 2010)

Nice that things a beast!! just curious are you gonna use it in competitions or catering, or just for the house?


----------



## bassman (May 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a great looking smoker!  You'll be doing some crowd size smokes on that baby.


----------



## jdt (May 11, 2010)

love the chargriller addition, looks good


----------



## txbbqman (May 11, 2010)

I bought it to be my competition rig and for around the house. But now my wife has got Catering in her eye, so maybe one day it will be for all the above 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When I seasoned her on Sunday she used a surprisingly small amount of wood to maintain 250. I was pleasantly surprised. But that may change once I get a ton of meat on her. We shall see.

I like the 2 racks in the Char-griller, I did not know they were gonna put 2 in there. When I opened it up and saw the 2 shelves all I could see was hundreds of abts all cooking at once 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It may be a week or 2, but q-view will roll out soon


----------



## rickw (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Lang.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker. Maybe one day mine house will see one of those.


----------



## lcruzen (May 11, 2010)

Wow! Nice pit!


----------

